# Mách nhẹ cách lau sàn toilet sạch và dễ dàng nhất



## toilatoi (20/12/21)

Mách nhẹ cách lau sàn toilet sạch và dễ dàng nhất

Thay vì sử dụng hóa chất độc hại, với những mẹo hữu ích này chị em chỉ cần tận dụng ngay những nguyên liệu có sẵn trong nhà bếp để làm sạch tất cả các thiết bị vệ sinh trong nhà tắm trong vòng “một nốt nhạc”.

Các thiết bị vệ sinh ngày nay thường được sản xuất từ chất liệu sứ trắng mang lại vẻ sang trọng và  máy hút bụi công nghiệp tại đà nẵngthanh lịch cho không gian phòng tắm. Tuy nhiên, những vết ố vàng xuất hiện trên bồn tắm, bồn rửa trắng sứ hay vết mờ, ố trên các thiết bị inox trong nhà tắm có khi nào khiến bạn khó chịu nhưng không biết cách nào để làm sạch chúng?






Để đảm bảo thẩm mỹ cũng như tuổi thọ và chất lượng cho các thiết bị nhà tắm của gia đình bạn thì việc thường xuyên lau chùi, cọ rửa là rất cần thiết.

Các mẹo hay ho dưới đây sẽ giúp chị em vệ sinh “tất tần tật” các thiết bị nhà tắm nhanh chóng, hiệu quả mà chỉ bằng những nguyên liệu “kiếm đâu cũng có”.

Làm sạch bồn rửa tay và bồn tắm

Hai thiết bị vệ sinh này thường được làm từ nguyên liệu là sứ trắng tráng men,   máy hút bụi sàn nhà xưởng lại thường xuyên tiếp xúc với nước và các hóa chất vì vậy nếu không thường xuyên cọ rửa sẽ gây tình trạng nấm mốc, mọc rêu, tạo điều kiện cho vi khuẩn phát triển.

Sử dụng kem đánh răng làm sạch chậu rửa tay.

Thay vì sử dụng các sản phẩm tẩy rửa dễ khiến bồn rửa và bồn tắm bị ăn mòn lớp men sáng bóng bên ngoài, chị em nên làm theo cách sau đây. Sử dụng miếng vải mềm hoặc bọt biển để cọ rửa với nước, không sử dụng các vật sắc, nhọn, kim loại gây xước bề mặt sản phẩm. Sau khi sử dụng xong nên tháo hết nước đi rồi mới cọ rửa bằng nước sạch rồi để ráo nước.

Đối với những vết ố vàng bám trên bề mặt sứ bồn rửa tay, bạn sử dụng nước ấm thoa đều lên vị trí có vết bẩn, sau đó dùng bàn chải mềm đã bôi kem đánh răng chà nhẹ lên bề mặt, tránh làm xước. Cuối cùng rửa lại bằng nước sạch là những vết bẩn “không cánh mà bay” ngay.

Sử dụng miếng vải mềm hoặc bọt biển để cọ rửa với nước, không sử dụng các vật sắc, nhọn, kim loại gây xước bề mặt bồn tắm.

Một cách hay ho khác để vệ sinh bồn tắm một cách dễ dàng là sử dụng muối và bưởi. Cắt quả bưởi làm hai phần, sử dụng mặt bưởi bị cắt như một chiếc…khăn lau, nhúng vào muối rồi chà nhẹ vào bồn tắm. Làm lặp đi lặp lại vài lần rồi rửa sạch bồn tắm với nước sạch.

Làm sạch bồn cầu

Đừng để bồn cầu với những vết ố vàng tẩy mãi không sạch trở thành “nỗi ám ảnh” của bạn và gia đình. Để bồn cầu luôn trắng sạch và không còn mùi hôi khó chịu, ngoài sử dụng nước tẩy rửa chuyên dụng, bạn có thể dùng hỗn hợp dấm và muối. Lấy một cốc dấm trắng hòa với một thìa muối iot, đổ hỗn hợp đó vào bồn cầu và nắp bồn cầu. Sau khoảng 15 – 20 phút, bạn dùng bàn chải (lông mềm) chà kỹ các góc rồi rửa lại bằng nước sạch.

Ngoài sử dụng nước tẩy rửa chuyên dụng, bạn có thể dùng hỗn hợp dấm và muối.

Một cách khác cũng sử dụng dấm nhưng kết hợp với nước cốt chanh và muối nở (baking soda). Làm tương tự như cách làm trên rồi rửa sạch lại với nước, bồn cầu sẽ sáng sạch đến không ngờ. Hoặc chị em có thể tham khảo mẹo vệ sinh và khử mùi hôi bồn cầu tại đây.

Vệ sinh vòi hoa sen

Vòi hoa sen sử dụng lâu ngay mà không được làm sạch sẽ khiến cặn bẩn hoặc đất cát bám vào các lỗ phun nước, gây tắc nghẽn vòi, khiến người dùng vô cùng khó chịu. Cách đơn giản nhất để khắc phục tình trạng này là sử dụng dấm. Cho dấm vào một chiếc túi ni lông, sau đó cho đầu vào hoa sen vào và đảm bảo đầu hoa sen ngập hoàn toàn.

Cho dấm vào một chiếc túi ni lông, sau đó cho đầu vào hoa sen vào ngâm trong một tiếng, vòi hoa sen sẽ không còn tắc nghẽn nữa.

Đừng quên buộc chặt túi ni lông bằng dây chun cao su. Sau khi ngâm một tiếng bạn hãy lấy vòi hoa sen ra khỏi túi ni lông và chờ xem kết quả bất ngờ nhé. Bạn cũng có thể tham khảo một số cách khác vệ sinh vòi hoa sen bị tắc tại đây.

Nền nhà và tường nhà tắm

Sàn nhà và tường nhà vệ sinh cũng là những vị trí khá dễ bám bẩn tiềm ẩn vi khuẩn không có lợi cho sức khỏe, cần được vệ sinh định kỳ hàng tuần. Trước khi làm sạch, lời khuyên dành cho bạn đó là nên dùng vòi xịt nước nóng xịt khắp sàn hoặc tường nhà sau đó đóng cửa lại và chờ một lúc cho hơi nước bốc lên. Lượng hơi nước này sẽ hỗ trợ một phần trong việc cọ rửa, giúp các vết bám bong ra nhanh hơn. Sau đó bạn chỉ cần chà nhẹ là các vết bẩn sẽ biến mất một cách nhanh chóng.

Để làm sạch cặn bẩn bám trên kẽ gạch, bạn có thể dùng oxy già để thoa lên các đường kẽ gạch này.

Với những vết bản “cứng đầu” hơn, sử dụng dấm trắng hòa với nước rồi lau bằng khăn mềm là một giải pháp không tồi. Để làm sạch cặn bẩn bám trên kẽ gạch, bạn có thể dùng oxy già để thoa lên các đường kẽ gạch này. Đối với gạch granite thì một ít khoai tây giã nhỏ rồi cho vào chiếc khăn mềm, sau đó chà lên đường kẽ gạch là có thể làm sạch vết cặn bám trên những đường kẽ gạch này.

Các thiết bị inox

Các thiết bị vệ sinh được làm bằng inox thường ít bị rỉ sét nhưng lại có nhược điểm là hay bị bám vết bẩn, bị mờ bởi hơi nước hay sáng bóng không đều. Cách khắc phục hiệu quả nhất là pha loãng nước rửa bát hoặc xà phòng giặt với nước ấm, sau đó dùng khăn mềm thấm và xoa đều hỗn hợp lên bề mặt thiết bị inox chà đi chà lại vài lần rồi rửa sạch lại với nước.

Trước và sau khi cọ rửa các thiết bị vệ sinh inox.

Ngoài ra, với các vết rỉ sét đáng ghét, “kẻ thù” khiến phòng tắm nhà bạn trở nên mất thẩm mỹ và kém sạch sẽ, kem đánh răng sẽ thay bạn “xử lý” chúng. Bôi kem đánh răng vào vết rỉ sét, để chừng 10 phút rồi dùng bàn chải chà mạnh, những vết rỉ tự khắc sẽ bong ra để trả lại cho bạn một nhà tắm sáng sạch như mới. Hoặc bạn có thể rắc muối lên vết rỉ sét, sau đó dùng nước cốt chanh đổ lên để qua đêm, sáng hôm sau bạn dùng bàn chải chà lại cho đến khi vết rỉ sét biến mất.

Vệ sinh gương nhà tắm

Một thiết bị thường bị mọi người “lãng quên” khi vệ sinh nhà tắm mặc dù ngày nào cũng “đối mặt” với chúng, đó là gương treo tường. Các chị em hãy tận dụng ngay kem cạo râu của ông xã, xịt lên gương và lau nhẹ bằng khăn mềm,  phụ kiện máy chà sàn công nghiệp chiếc gương “lấm lem” bẩn sẽ trở nên sáng bóng như mới. Nếu không có kem cạo râu, hãy sử dụng nửa quả chanh để thay thế nhé, sau khi chà lên mặt gương chỉ cần để vài phút rồi xịt lại bằng nước sạch.

Các chị em hãy tận dụng ngay kem cạo râu của ông xã, xịt lên gương và lau nhẹ bằng khăn mềm, chiếc gương “lấm lem” bẩn sẽ trở nên sáng bóng như mới.

Ngoài các cách trên để vệ sinh các thiết bị nhà tắm, đừng quên giữ nhà vệ sinh của gia đình bạn luôn sạch sẽ, thơm tho bằng những mẹo khử mùi hôi nhà vệ sinh đơn giản nhé.


----------

